# Peeling/lifting graphics



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

A couple of the vinyl(?) graphics on my Auto-Trail are lifting. Small amounts so far.

Does anyone know of a solution?


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

the bits that are lifting, I would carefully cut them off with a sharp blade otherwise they will keep peeling and dirt etc will get in.

I had same problem, but not enough to warrant replacing them.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I put one of mine back on with super glue, very very carefully. It's still there.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not done it but I would try photo mount spray. Lift loose bit carefully, spray, flatten and clean off over spray. (get used to using it first  )

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Clean any old adhesive off the bit that has peeled and the body, use white spirit or a non-oily solvent. Allow to dry, then you can use spray-mount as suggested, or something more aggressive like a double -sided adhesive clear tape.

Try any solvents on a small area first to make sure it doesn't affect the base paint.

Peter


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Closer inspection reveals that it is a clear film over the graphics that has lifted and the actual vinyl underneath is fine.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's an anti-abrasion film that is put on to protect the softer vinyl underneath, our guy that does our commercial stuff and the large ones for the trailer does the same.

Spray-mount should be OK for that if you clean both faces first.

Peter


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

The graphics on our 2013 mohawk was also peeling was told by Autotrial to peel them back alittle further, clean very gentle with soapy water to remove any grit then stick it back down using a warm hairdryer and it worked for me. 
cheers Des


----------

